# Old man shoots GSD puppy in head!



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

This 76 year old man got mad when his 6 month old GSD pup made him angry.

http://www.kcra.com/news/16404033/detail.html


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Hope he gets the book thrown at him and never gets the other dogs they took back.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Theres no fool like an old fool, hope the old







gets his just rewards!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What a sack of poo. 

I hope they give him jail time and he doesn't get his other dogs back ever.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

We have some scumbag in our town who keeps shooting his neighbor's dogs. Recently he shot their 1 year old GSD pup. Previously, he shot their lab. He still has not been charged with anything but the people got a restraining order. It is SICK. What is wrong with this county?

Here's the story:
http://your4state.com/media_player.php?media_id=18204#


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Are the dogs on his property?


----------



## z31dude (May 29, 2008)

i read that the other day! outrageous! all because a puppy wouldn't stop chewing.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LARHAGETheres no fool like an old fool, hope the old
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DITTO!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, I actually went through the video. Sorry, but I cannot feel compassion toward the family with the dog. First, they lied about the dog never being off a leash. I cannot believe the guy shot the dog while the owner was holding the dog's leash. If that is the case, then forget the rest of what I am saying. 

Secondly, it is not the first dog they allowed to maraud over their neighbor's property. They let a lab get killed too. I mean, WTF!!! How could they let it happen again. If you have a serial killer down the street snagging children waiting alone for the bus in the morning, do you leave your second daughter out there alone too???

The guy doing the shooting is a real lowlife. "I guess I like the turkeys and the deer more." Ptooey! The guy wanted to kill his neighbor's dog because he didn't like it making free on his property. However, I believe that people should have a right to shoot a dog trespassing on their property. It really doesn't matter if you are protecting yourself, your kids, your dogs, your cats, your tulips. People should not let their dogs run freely over their neighbors land. And if you think this was the first time, I have a bridge to sell you.

It is all very whiney with mom and pop and the two boys all so sad about their doggy being dead. But these are the people that cause villages to pass breed bans. Bans that can just as easily be for our breed too as shown in the current affairs section today. 

The guy with the gun is not going to cause us to lose our dogs. The family that lets their dog run around free will.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

following your agrument, it should be legal to shoot trespassers...


----------



## z31dude (May 29, 2008)

the guy that the op was talking about shot his own dog...


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowherefollowing your agrument, it should be legal to shoot trespassers...


Just 4 miles from this here town, it is legal to shoot trespassers, in WV.

My neighbor's dog is always getting loose and attacking my dogs through the fence. It happened again tonight. He is on my property even though outside the fence. I've had to call AC numerous times about him. Once my Jess jumped the fence and they had a stand off. The Weimie froze and she left him alone. If it had been Rocky, the Weimie would be dead. But Rocky listens and came back to me when called. But if that Weimie jumped in our yard, he'd be a goner. He's too chicken too though. I like that dog, he's a nice dog, just neglected and lonely except for his little beagle mate.

Still maybe I should go shoot the Weimie. I mean if that guy can do it why can't I? Difference is, I would never do such a thing. I would seek legal action. I would never for a minute consider shooting a dog or any other animal.

That the guy loves deer and wildlife more is doubtful. Why does he have a gun? He's probably a hunter and wants to shoot the deer and turkey himself and doesn't want the dog taking his prey. This is Hatfield/McCoy territory (literally). Neighbors can get away with so much crap in this county, I can't believe it. I hate it. I miss my old county! Waaahhhh....where it was civilized. But it's too expensive there.

Hey come to think of it, I don't like my neighbor's kid either! Maybe I'll shoot him! But I would hate doing it, I love kids but I guess I love my dogs more and he taunts them and his dad throws stuff at them. So I have no choice!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Idiots! Hope the old guy gets some time for this but most likely not, after all it was "just a dog!" 

As for the 2 dogs that kept getting on the neighbors property in the other story, I think this was posted about before. I think that if the dogs were threatening livestock or the family members then shooting the dogs was within their right but chasing deer or turkeys probably should have been a matter for the ACO or sheriff to handle. Unfortunate for the dogs either way and the owners should have been a bit more responsible for thier dogs.


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

He is out on $10,000 bail & all 11 remaining dogs are with Animal control.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually, when hunters are out there, if there are dogs running deer, the dogs are supposed to be shot. There is a reason, something about running the deer to death. I don't know, but it is seriously frowned on. 

The Game Warden told my dad to shoot any dogs he saw running deer. 

Middleofnowhere, dogs are dogs, people are people. Sorry. 

I want neighbors to kill their irresponsible neighbor's dogs when they are a nuisance, left to roam freely on the neighbor's property. People who refuse to keep their dogs under control are the reason we are facing breed bans, and high insurance rates, higher license fees, etc. 

If people thought their dog would be killed if it got out, they would be more careful. 

In fact, people will not be more careful unless there are serious repercussions to their actions. 

These people are blaming the neighbor for two of their dogs being dead. Because they blamed him instead of themselves for the first dog, they turned around and let a second dog get killed the same way. And they continue to be ignorant, blaming the idiot who shot the dog. 

These are the same people who would be whining and crying because their dog has been ordered to be euthanized after getting out and biting the neighbor's kids. These are the same people who would think that the the driver that ran over their dog should pay to replace their dog. These are the same people who believe you should pay for their dog's bite wounds after your dog defended itself while leashed and on a walk with you. These are the people who believe that "everyone loves sparky" and "he wouldn't hurt a fly" and "fences are cruel -- dogs should be free." 

I am completely disgusted by the lack of care people show their animals when they are alive, and how much they whine when their animal ends up dead because of it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Seltzer, 

This thread is not about you or about the other incident. It is about a guy who shot and killed his 6 month old puppy. 

And I certainly hope I never have anyone like you for my neighbor.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Sick







. Would have been much better if he offed himself than that poor pup. At least we would have his DNA out of the gene pool.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I did not bring up the two other dogs that got killed by a neighbor shooting them. I commented on it. 

It infuriates me that people can know that they have a neighbor who killed their dog and let their second dog get killed the same way. 

It infuriates me that people do not care about their animals until they are dead.

If you leave your dogs run loose, I am glad you are not my neighbor. I have gone the Dog Warden/Sherriff's department route and was told to shoot the dog. I did not shoot the dog. I had to wait for the idiot neighbors to move out. They took their dogs and left their cats. Nice. If these people would have thought that I would have shot their cats maybe I would not have two extra cats taking over my shed right now. 

The irresponsibility that these people show hurts us all, but it sounds like everyone else wants to be all sad for them. The victims here are the dogs that were just being dogs, and the kids who had no control over the situation. The parents of the kids are the perpetrators in my opinion. 

The guy who killed his own puppy is a moron. But, dogs are property. If there is no law against shooting your dog, which there may not be, than I do not know if they can really make the charges stick.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Selzer I agree the neighbor is a moran and so is the guy that would shoot his own dog. Even with all the trouble we have had with the idiot next door to us, I never let our dogs out in the yard without going out with them, cause these guy's are like my children and don't know what I would do if the idiot did anything to hurt my guy's


----------



## Cameo (Feb 1, 2007)

So the DOG, who is only being a DOG, has to pay with his life for the ignorance of it's owners? That is not right.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Of course it is not right. The dogs are the victims. The owners are the perpetrators. 

These people did not know or care if the guy had ducks or chickens or rabbits that the dog was going after on his excursions. If I owned ducks or chickens or rabbits or goats and some dog came into my yard after them, it would be shot. And it would be no less tragic. 

I have caught dogs, read their tags, called their owners, and the reply is to let the dog go, and it will come home. The next time I get that response, I am going to tell them that the dog killed seventeen of my champion bucks and does, and I expect them to pay $7000 to replace them, so they can bring their checkbook when they come to pick up their dog. 

We are angry because the guy shot the animal for chasing wildlife on his property. Or for no apparant reason in our opinion. 

But if the dog was killing the shooter's goats, chickens, ducks, rabbits, who then would we be angry at? Would we still be angry at the guy with the gun?


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Selzer, my dad is ninety and just placed in a rest home. A year or so ago he would have shot my GSD because Timber kept barking. 

He is suffering from demetia (spelling); however, Timber is now allowed to visit the nursing home and dad loves those visits. So do the other residences, in part because they see few GSD's.

I know you just posted as an info thing so this is not meant to be critical, as I need to remind some mederators, but for anyone that gets too criticial please realize your parents, and you eventually will suffer from both mental and physical deterioration. And it is sad to watch.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote:I want neighbors to kill their irresponsible neighbor's dogs when they are a nuisance, left to roam freely on the neighbor's property. People who refuse to keep their dogs under control are the reason we are facing breed bans, and high insurance rates, higher license fees, etc.


Nope, I really dont see me doing that except in the most extreme circumstances. 

I'm really rather shocked by your statement. And yes I live in the country where a lot of dogs are let out in the morning for the day.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Timber1, I hope I wasn't being critical to old people, I did not consider either of these guys having dementia. I suppose that the one that shot his own puppy may have had. I don't know. If so, I am glad they took the other eleven dogs from him. 

The guy that shot the lab and GSD though, I do not think he was suffering from anything but me me I I syndrome. Watching the video is all I have to go on and am certainly not an expert so I will shut up about it. 

I really do think it is disgusting that that guy shot his neighbor's dogs, but I blame the owners of the dog. And I wish more people would BELIEVE their dogs will be shot if they are roaming. If people would be responsible with their animals, this sort of thing wouldn't be so common.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Which one is it?










> Quote: I want neighbors to kill their irresponsible neighbor's dogs when they are a nuisance, left to roam freely on the neighbor's property. People who refuse to keep their dogs under control are the reason we are facing breed bans, and high insurance rates, higher license fees, etc.


or 



> Quote:And I wish more people would BELIEVE their dogs will be shot if they are roaming. If people would be responsible with their animals, this sort of thing wouldn't be so common.


Saying you want neighbors to kill irresponsible neighbors dogs is a pretty strong statement. How many times does a dog need to run loose before it's deemed worthy of being shot? First time, second time, tenth?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am totally flipping out because of the legislation they are trying to pass in my state. The reason they are passing this legislation is because people WILL NOT control their dogs. 

No one will BELIEVE their dogs will be shot and killed if no one does shoot and kill dogs. However, I hate the idea and I cannot do it myself even if the dog IS left completely free to roam and IS attacking my dogs EVERY time I try to get them in my car. (Thankfully, those people moved, and I am now free of that situation.) But I do want other people to understand that when they open that door and let their animal out in the hood, that they MAY be signing their dog's death sentence. 

When my brother's neighbor shoots his dog, it will be entirely my brother's fault, and when he whines to me about it, I will tell him so. I have made a few pointed statements that have been brushed off, and besides being hit by a car and requiring a surgery my brother could not provide for her, the dog has been so far lucky. 

Living in the country, most people out here own guns. Most people have animals. Most people will protect their animals with their guns if the perpetrator is a fox or cuyote or dog. I cannot get fussed when a neighbor shoots a neighbor's dog that is trespassing. 

I am counting on the idea that in the majority of the cases, dogs will not be shot for a first offence, not unless they are really unlucky. Usually people see a dog on several occasions and may try a few legal routes first before laying in wait for a dog. The idea that a guy stretches after dinner, gathers up his gun, and waits for the neighborhood dogs to arrive at his house for target practice is kind of ludicrous. 

Unfortunately, NOTHING stops irresponsible owners from being idiots. Nothing, not even having a dog shot already. This is because they completely blame the shooter, not themselves. Their next dog is shot to death and they are still blaming the shooter, not themselves. How many dogs do these people have to murder before they GET IT??? 

To tell the truth, I really hoped that someone would have shot that pit mix next door to me that kept attacking my dogs en route to my car. These were the owners that let their husky mix bitch get pregnant three times in two years by multiple males and let the puppies get slaughtered in the road in front of my house. The legislature cannot make a law against ignorance and stupidity, so they are going to pass stupid laws that will effect all dog owners, responsible owners first and hardest.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Selzer, dogs being hit by cars and left to die a slow lingering death on the side of the road does not stop people from letting their dogs loose so I really doubt if people shooting dogs would either.

I know you had issues with the neighbors dogs and I know you feel strongly about any kind of regulation regarding dogs but I have to admit that I find advocating shooting dogs or wishing dogs shot or finding a positive to dogs being shot unsettling.

Apparently though, I'm in the minority. <shrug>


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101Selzer, dogs being hit by cars and left to die a slow lingering death on the side of the road does not stop people from letting their dogs loose so I really doubt if people shooting dogs would either. * Boy, that is the truth. Neither does being mauled by other dogs, just disappearing, or any number of really awful things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Annalise was shot when she escaped from a foster home in TN. They did not let her out, they did not want her running free-she got away and took off, totally afraid, semi-feral. But since she was out, and since apparently some people shoot first and ask questions later, she got shot. Even though the foster home was trying to trap her, letting people know, etc. 

Fast forward her coming to me, we feel a piece of whatever you call it (bullet? slug? pellet?) in her side and my vet finds a strange heart murmur. $3,000 later, Anna's AV Fistula of Death is repaired, just in the nick of time. Shrapnel all over the place-but her surgeon put her together again. The gunshots didn't appear to be a danger to her, but did do almost fatal damage.

I just couldn't imagine...any of this. 

I do agree that safe containment is KEY but understand that occasionally things happen-but do put the bulk of the responsibility to be on the owners of the dogs-to keep them in and safe. That being said, I would be hard pressed to find a reason to shoot a dog.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

That had to of been heart breaking Jean. I can not imagine what you went through.



> Quote:I do agree that safe containment is KEY but understand that occasionally things happen-but do put the bulk of the responsibility to be on the owners of the dogs-to keep them in and safe. That being said, I would be hard pressed to find a reason to shoot a dog.


I can not really forsee any circumstances where I would shoot a dog or advocate shooting one. We do have an occassional problem with either a loose or stray dog and when that happens I catch them and bring them to the pound.

My neighbors dogs was constantly trying to dig under our fence and I went over then and gave him a graphic description of what the results would most likely be if she was successful and my dogs were out. 

I can not remember the last times any of my dogs got off my property unsupervised. I would hate to think that if it did happen someone would shoot my dog in the hope that it would deter other owners from letting their dogs run free.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Betty, I agree with you. Fortunately I live in a dog friendly neighborhood. So if my dog adoptee ends in my a neighbor's house four houses a way, fine. And if his lab, Dixie decides to come over unleahed and plays with Timber and the adoptee, Paris, great.

I would never shot a dog, unless it was very aggressive toward kids or my family.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Timber, that is the exact attitude that will cost all of us. Breed specific legislation, mandatory spay/neuter, increased license fees, mandatory insurance requirements, madatory wearing of collars. 

I would be absolutely horrified and embarrassed if one of my dogs "visited" the neighbors dog down the street. Responsible dog owners keep their animals under control. Roaming dogs are a danger to themselves, if not children, adults, domestic animals, cats (which according to our dog warden are not domestic), and other dogs. 

Many people who believe they are responsible pet owners, also believe that their FIDO would never hurt a flea, and are absolutely shocked and distressed when Fido does. Then they moan about their insurance dropping them, they blame the victim for getting bitten, and they cry and carry on when their dog is designated dangerous and ordered to be euthanized. 

These responsible owners blame the drivers who run their dog over, and the farmers who protect their chickens. They never bother to blame themselves for getting their dog's killed. 

All of us face hurdles when we try to buy insurance, or when we try to rent a home, or when we try to convince legislators they should not ban breeds. This is simply because people did not control their dogs.

If we go on believing that dog fighting is the reason for BSL, we will face losing our beloved pets one day. And it will be because people believe they live in a dog-friendly neighborhood, where if the dogs go and visit one another, it will be perfectly ok. When they bang on your door and ask you to hand over your animals to the needle one day, you can thank yourself and the thousands of people like you that feel it is ok to have dogs run around free, or who know their animal might get out and do not bother to make their dog's area safe.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Selzer, I have three dogs, an adoptee, a European Bred Shepherd and a rescue. 

Under no circumstances do I ever let my European GSD loose among the neighbors, he is not fido, and he might hurt someone. He is protective of my property and I always need to control him.

The rescue and adopted dog are shy, friendly and playful. They run a bit and I have no concerns, nor do I have any concerns about letting the neighbors dogs onto my property to play.

As for the attitude that will cost us all, best to shut up. You know nothing about me. The Mequon Police (I live in Mequon) have a GSD named Roscoe. Trained only to respond in German, they visit us because of my GSD and I know most officers through my son and his best friend. 

If they are OK with me and my dogs, why are you so concerned. 

I do believe that how we control our dogs depends to an extent on our neighbors. Mine all own dogs and are dog friendly. As you know I live on an island with six other houses and little traffic.

The bottom line is to an extent how much freedom we allow our dogs depends on the individual circumstances pertaining to the environment we live in.

I have moved several times before retiring, and I could not allow the freedom my dogs now have, in any other residence.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

Timber, I think it is great that you have neighbors who dont mind your dogs visiting, and that you dont mind theirs visiting either. I also think it is awsome that you live on an island where there is only a few neighbors and little traffic. 

I am fortunate that I live in a cul-de-sac, but it is conected to a very busy road too. My GSD learned last year how to scale a 6 ft wooden fence (why she doesnt decide to jump the 4 ft chain link I hae no idea). She has scaled my fence quite a few times and she usually goes to the front door, but 3 times she decided to roam, my neigbor has been nice enough to call her back and put her back in the yard (all three times we were not home). Where Im at, all it takes now is two people to say they are afraid of my dog and the city will come and take her and determine if she is a "vicious" dog. I would love to be able to let my dogs play with other neighbors dogs, because I know they are not mean; but I cant.

I think what Selzer was trying to say is that too many people having the "my dog goes to play with my neighbors dogs, and they can come play with mine, its all great" attitude is what will hurt us all eventually because most of us live in cities where we can not legally allow our animals to run free due to too many irresponsible owners and it would eventually cause more BSL's to include GSD's and more neighbors shooting dogs.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Quote:And it will be because people believe they live in a dog-friendly neighborhood, where if the dogs go and visit one another, it will be perfectly ok. When they bang on your door and ask you to hand over your animals to the needle one day, you can thank yourself and the thousands of people like you that feel it is ok to have dogs run around free, or who know their animal might get out and do not bother to make their dog's area safe.


That's a little extreme, don't you think? Although not as extreme as your statement about shooting dogs.

I admire your passion about BSL and hope you are funneling all that energy into defeating it in your area, it's obviously something that you feel very strongly about.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Neighbors' dogs dumping over garbage or pooping in other people's yards are a nuisance but they are just being dogs. Cause for yelling and waving of arms, but never shooting. Call the owners and rant, if that doesn't work then call Animal Services and make an official complaint if your area has leash or containment laws, but still not a reason to shoot a dog. 

Would I ever shoot a dog, yes BUT only as a last resort and only in the actual time of protecting one of mine or of any person. But for the act of running through my yard or doing some fixable damage -- no.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

You nailed it, in a very sensible way, and I also appreciate the subsequent comments. 

As I mentioned this is the first place I have lived in which I could allow my dogs so much freedom. Nonethless, I do need to be careful with my European GSD. I got Timber as a pup, and right or wrong, he has decided his number 1 job is property protection. That does not mean he is not friendly with the neighbors. And his reaction to stranger has improved, but nonetheless I need to be careful.

What I wanted to know from Selzer is where he lives, because that is so important. But there is nothing on his profile that indicates that, nor any other info for that matter. 

You brought a smile to my face, when you mentioned your GSD had scaled the fence a few times. I love those dogs that are a bit independent, but realize that is a problem. My rescues, and adopted rescue will run, but are so darn friendly I am not concerned. However, if Timber ever left my property and ran, I would be concerned and try and correct that behavior.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I live in Ashtabula County, in Ohio, in the country, in a little township where the town hall's wheel chair ramp is three times as long as the building is wide, and besides a couple of churches there are no public buildings, no stores, no nothing. 

And, I am a woman, not a guy. 

While your situation is fairly unique, and your dogs MAY be safe running around in your dog-friendly neighborhood on your island. It is only a matter of time. YOU care enough to keep the European dog under wraps, but the next family that comes in, might not know or care whether their animal should be allowed this same freedom. 

I USED to walk my dog at Lowe's while shopping for home improvement stuff. These were pups that were 100% housebroken and pretty well socialized. And I only walked one dog at a time. But, then other people came in with their dogs. Then people came in with their dogs and let them urinate in the aisles and did not bother to clean up after their dogs. The next thing you know, they are saying "service animals only." 

People who do not follow the rules that we have about keeping dogs under control (in Ohio it is a leash or it can be under voice control, but NOT visiting other people's property on their own), these people will ruin the freedom we have to own dogs. Our leash laws are basically unenforced, until someone gets bitten. Then they trot out BSL and try to pass legislation that limits everyone's ability to own dogs. 

There are people here who let their dogs run. I do not have a cow about a few turds in my front lawn. I do not pull out my bow to eliminate dogs from tearing up my trash. Generally, I do not want my dogs to get sick from strays coming on the property, but I have never so much as thrown a stone or used a bb gun on any of them. But when dogs are aggressive toward me or my dogs while they are with me, then I want that dog gone. I think everyone should keep their dogs under wraps. I think that there should be penalties for roaming animls that are actually enforced. I think fewer people would shoot their neighbor's dog if the laws on the books were enforced.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It was mentioned that many of us live in the city, so we should not let our dogs run. While that may be true, people move out in the country and believe that there is now no reason to contain the dog. We live in the country, the dog can run free. 

Sorry, but there are just too many possibilities to let dogs in the country run free. I think it is every bit as dangerous in the country to let your dog roam as it is in the city. 

I also believe that there are thousands of people out there that do not live in a secure situation, but insist on leaving their dog run free. These people DO hurt all other dog owners.


----------



## mom of ty (May 4, 2008)

I would never let my dog run free but i have seen people just let there dogs out in the morning go to work then when they come home the dog is aloud to come back in, it is those owners of these dogs that give all dog owners a bad name then wonder why there is new laws. \they do not think about the dog that bites, a car going to fast to stop, or making unwanted puppy. I'm sorry but people like that make me mad because they always have a good reason why.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Selzer your posts are right on!!! I have lived in both the country and in town and in all places dogs need to be under control of some sort.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Selzer, just a few notes and I will drop this subject. 

Someone posted something about a person letting their dog(s) run loose all day. Another person talked about destruction such as tipping over trash cans. Another about the chances of a loose dog getting killed by a car, and of course, a loose dog biting someone.

Perhaps my comments were mis-understood, but under no circumstances are my dogs ever off lease unless I or my neighbor is outside playing with them. Fortunately, my neighbors are friendly, all owning dogs, and we all have large lots bordering the Milwaukee River. 

I would never let a dog off lease unless one of us was outside with the dog. With Timber, my European GSD, I need to be extra cautious, but he hasn't left our back yards for over a year. 

I know this was not your comment, but as for destruction (i.e. trash cans) it just has not happened. If Abby. the neighbor's dog poops in my yard, my neighbor Jim cleans it up. If my dogs, Timber and Paris poop in his yard I clean it up. And if Dixie, a black lab three houses away, wants to come over and play with her soccer ball in my yard, fine.

I could go on and on. But when the police stop by to visit, and Timber is off lease, they have never said a word.

As for a loose dog getting hit by a car, of course it could happen. But ypu could open your car door at Lowe's tomorrow and get hit by a pick-up. 

I am suprised you would take your dog to a store like Lowe's and bring the animal inside. My dogs travel with me constantly, but aside from a nursing home we visit, they have never been in a business establishment.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have been inside many, usually pet stores. But anywhere they do not sell food and do not have a sign prohibiting dogs, I might ask if it is ok. Service stations, car dealerships, hardware/home improvement, feed stores and tack stores are all pretty amiable about our four-footed friends. It depends where you are and how many people have abused it in the past. 

Because I live where people are at both extremes, I must have misread your post. When you mentioned your dog visiting their dog or theirs visiting yours, I must have assumed that it was without owners present. People here have that same attitude -- some of them. They think everyone just loves fluffy and fluffy wouldn't hurt a fly so they can leave fluffy run loose and everyone will be perfectly happy. Their dog seems to be fine with other dogs, and they expect every other dog in the universe to be fine with theirs. Or maybe they just don't care at all about their dog. On the other end of the spectrum are people who WILL shoot a dog if it comes on their property. Heck, when I lived in Cleveland (I lived there until I was nearly eleven) there was an old guy who would come out and point a shotgun at us kids if we stepped on his grass. 

Most of us are somewhere in the middle. Many of us keep our dogs under wraps and tolerate or neighbor's transgressions, so long as we do not feel we are endangered (included in "we" are people and animals we own).


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, I remember the old guy that would threaten kids.

My new neighbors are a bit unique, and I am thankful for that.


----------



## jdsd21 (Jun 3, 2008)

In response to the original post, I read this story a couple weeks back on the front page of the Placer Herald. It sickened me so much that I threw the paper out. I couldn't believe what I was reading. The old man had a number of dogs according to the article. He never walked any of them, just kept them outside all night and day. That's so whack, what does the loser expect his dog to do other then bark, its a GSD puppy. Anyways, I don't want to get to much more into it, its a real disappointment that it happend so closed to home with all the great rescues that we have in the area, he could have simply called one of them and got the home the puppy deserved...


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jdsd21In response to the original post, I read this story a couple weeks back on the front page of the Placer Herald. It sickened me so much that I threw the paper out. I couldn't believe what I was reading. The old man had a number of dogs according to the article. He never walked any of them, just kept them outside all night and day. That's so whack, what does the loser expect his dog to do other then bark, its a GSD puppy. Anyways, I don't want to get to much more into it, its a real disappointment that it happend so closed to home with all the great rescues that we have in the area, he could have simply called one of them and got the home the puppy deserved...


If only he had done that.............


----------

